# Aynone have any opinions on Revelstoke?



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, it's all set. I'm on vacation after clinic tomorrow for the rest of the week, so I'm off to Revelstoke. It's a lot cheaper than Whistler, and there's a lot less crowds. Apparently, people hitchhike up to the mountain during the week since there is NO shuttle (except on weekends), so this should be interessting. I'll try and take some photos for you guys of the area. I'm hearing lots of great things about the resort, though... hopefully my skills will improve enough that I can take advantage of some of the nicer runs by my last day or so.

And for those interested, here.... 

Revelstoke Mountain-British Columbia, Canada ski and snowboard resort


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Try Kicking Horse while in the area. I'm not sure if Revy is fully operational this year.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Revelstoke is fully operational from what I have seen. 4,000 vertical from top to bottom. Good reviews and trip reports are popping all over the web. I think you made a fantastic choice. Take pix and post 'em up when you get back.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Plans for next year is to have the Gondola all the way to the top, but people that have been there say it is good so far.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I am sure they are expanding. It is no way a "limited" operation this year. I would love to go hit it for sure.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah, I am sure they are expanding. It is no way a "limited" operation this year. I would love to go hit it for sure.


Let's support the little ones! Revelstoke for 09 West Coast Meet. We can support Canada....eh? (I was knighted Honorary Canadian this past weekend by our meet-mates from the North)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Let's support the little ones! Revelstoke for 09 West Coast Meet. We can support Canada....eh? (I was knighted Honorary Canadian this past weekend by our meet-mates from the North)


It's a thought for sure. I wouldn't call Revelstoke a little one by any stretch of the imagination though.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> It's a thought for sure. I wouldn't call Revelstoke a little one by any stretch of the imagination though.


Rephrase: Let's support the "huh, haven't heard much of that place" ones!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd be all over a trip to Revelstoke... that place and Kicking Horse (if it ever gets done) will be the two best resorts in North America I think.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Pics and my review are up in the resort reviews section, people. Let me know what you all think.


----------

